# Gay Pride Parade Commentary



## actsnoblemartin

As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?

Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of sex crazed fruits.

That is my commentary on the pride parade.

Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.

Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade


----------



## hvacjones

actsnoblemartin said:


> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?
> 
> Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of sex crazed fruits.
> 
> That is my commentary on the pride parade.
> 
> Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.
> 
> Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade






I agree. I 'm for equaal preotection on all fronts, but, they never seem to help their own cause.


----------



## Luissa

why should they care what you think?
and who cares about semi nudity, go to europe it isn't such a big deal and they have less problems with std's and teenage pregnancy.


----------



## JW Frogen

actsnoblemartin said:


> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?



Every time I have whipped my glorious dick out, I have been proud.

And ready for duty.


----------



## skookerasbil




----------



## bodecea

actsnoblemartin said:


> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?
> 
> Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of sex crazed fruits.
> 
> That is my commentary on the pride parade.
> 
> Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.
> 
> Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade




I've been to many gay pride parades and there are one or two bars who have floats such as you describe.  The rest of it is people just like you and me marching in community groups, sports organizations, corporate floats or cars, and even church organizations.  My parents, both conservative, got asked to drive the Red Cross vehicle at the Rochester Gay Pride Parade this year.  They did and had a wonderful time.  Cracks me up every time I think of it.  They went to Gay Pride this year and I didn't.


----------



## Oddball

What's the point in being proud of something over which you have no control?

I mean really....I can see being proud of doing an exceptional job at work or building a successful business, but running around parading out in the streets what you do (we hope) in the privacy of your own home is something to be proud of?

And on top of that, I thought a person's sex life is nobody's business but their own....Yet, on this particular occasion, we have people waving their private sex lives around in everyone's faces?

I don't get it....And don't ask me to.


----------



## bodecea

Dude said:


> What's the point in being proud of something over which you have no control?
> 
> I mean really....I can see being proud of doing an exceptional job at work or building a successful business, but running around parading out in the streets what you do (we hope) in the privacy of your own home is something to be proud of?
> 
> And on top of that, I thought a person's sex life is nobody's business but their own....Yet, on this particular occasion, we have people waving their private sex lives around in everyone's faces?
> 
> I don't get it....And don't ask me to.




See:

-Columbus Day Parade
-St. Patricks Day Parade


----------



## 007

Tell me that little ferry fucker ain't got a screw lose... and that's what the liberals want to teach our children is OK? Bull shit... 



skookerasbil said:


>


----------



## Oddball

bodecea said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point in being proud of something over which you have no control?
> 
> I mean really....I can see being proud of doing an exceptional job at work or building a successful business, but running around parading out in the streets what you do (we hope) in the privacy of your own home is something to be proud of?
> 
> And on top of that, I thought a person's sex life is nobody's business but their own....Yet, on this particular occasion, we have people waving their private sex lives around in everyone's faces?
> 
> I don't get it....And don't ask me to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See:
> 
> -Columbus Day Parade
> -St. Patricks Day Parade
Click to expand...

Both of whom actually -or allegedly, take your pick- _*DID*_ something of relative historical value.


----------



## editec

actsnoblemartin said:


> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?
> 
> Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of sex crazed fruits.
> 
> That is my commentary on the pride parade.
> 
> Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.
> 
> Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade


 

You seriously don't get that a huge number of gay people are both obsessed by their own identities as sexual outlaws AND drama queens who like to flaunt their sexuality, too?

You must not know many queers, amigo.


----------



## bodecea

Dude said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point in being proud of something over which you have no control?
> 
> I mean really....I can see being proud of doing an exceptional job at work or building a successful business, but running around parading out in the streets what you do (we hope) in the privacy of your own home is something to be proud of?
> 
> And on top of that, I thought a person's sex life is nobody's business but their own....Yet, on this particular occasion, we have people waving their private sex lives around in everyone's faces?
> 
> I don't get it....And don't ask me to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See:
> 
> -Columbus Day Parade
> -St. Patricks Day Parade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both of whom actually -or allegedly, take your pick- _*DID*_ something of relative historical value.
Click to expand...



Are you saying that Gay People haven't done anything of relative historical value?


----------



## KittenKoder

What I don't understand is why people bother talking about something they have no intention of trying to understand.


----------



## Oddball

bodecea said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> See:
> 
> -Columbus Day Parade
> -St. Patricks Day Parade
> 
> 
> 
> Both of whom actually -or allegedly, take your pick- _*DID*_ something of relative historical value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Gay People haven't done anything of relative historical value?
Click to expand...

I'm saying that those fests are about individuals who did something specific, not a general public carrying-on session centered around behavior over which you have no control.


----------



## paperview

editec said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?
> 
> Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of sex crazed fruits.
> 
> That is my commentary on the pride parade.
> 
> Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.
> 
> Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously don't get that a huge number of gay people are both obsessed by their own identities as sexual outlaws AND drama queens who like to flaunt their sexuality, too?
> 
> You must not know many queers, amigo.
Click to expand...

How can you make an assessment of numbers as "huge," when the ones who lead utterly normal lives, quiet and content in who they are, standard and average in every other regard, are more or less - invisible - if fact, you probably wouldn't even know  were gay or lesbian if you weren't well acquainted with them...

How would you know? 

 How can you regard a demographic as containing a* huge* number of a particular personality trait, when the number of those who are not _obsessed and/or drama queens_ is not known?


----------



## 007

What I can't understand is why a faggot parade thread is in the POLITICAL section.


----------



## KittenKoder

A little observation from those parades I go to, most of the people in "costume" are straight people, the parade here has gotten so boring with nothing but groups and businesses advertising products and services now, usually not in costume except the bars and clubs.


----------



## bodecea

Dude said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both of whom actually -or allegedly, take your pick- _*DID*_ something of relative historical value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Gay People haven't done anything of relative historical value?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm saying that those fests are about individuals who did something specific, not a general public carrying-on session centered around behavior over which you have no control.
Click to expand...


C'mon, Dude!   Have you ever been to a St. Patricks Day Parade?


----------



## bodecea

KittenKoder said:


> A little observation from those parades I go to, most of the people in "costume" are straight people, the parade here has gotten so boring with nothing but groups and businesses advertising products and services now, usually not in costume except the bars and clubs.



Exactly what I have noticed.   A few years ago, I went to the Long Beach Pride Parade and festival.   There were at least 4 churches in the parade and having booths at the festival...Catholic, Methodist, Baptist, and Episcopalian.  They even had a tent for Karaoke Gospel singing and a church service on Sunday. 

Don't be fooled by snippet video of the most outrageous few moments and people at a Gay Pride event.


----------



## KittenKoder

bodecea said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Gay People haven't done anything of relative historical value?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that those fests are about individuals who did something specific, not a general public carrying-on session centered around behavior over which you have no control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'mon, Dude!   Have you ever been to a St. Patricks Day Parade?
Click to expand...


We have lame Paddies day parades, but our biggest attraction is the Naked Bike Riders, some charity event (I always forget which one) in which a bunch of straight people get naked and paint their bodies all up then ride across town.


----------



## Oddball

bodecea said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that Gay People haven't done anything of relative historical value?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that those fests are about individuals who did something specific, not a general public carrying-on session centered around behavior over which you have no control.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'mon, Dude!   Have you ever been to a St. Patricks Day Parade?
Click to expand...

Yes. I've seen them...Still, the point stands.

I'm not arguing the "gay" part here. It's the "pride" thing that I don't get....Especially when it's centered around a behavior that's really none of my business in the first place.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dude said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that those fests are about individuals who did something specific, not a general public carrying-on session centered around behavior over which you have no control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, Dude!   Have you ever been to a St. Patricks Day Parade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. I've seen them...Still, the point stands.
> 
> I'm not arguing the "gay" part here. It's the "pride" thing that I don't get....Especially when it's centered around a behavior that's really none of my business in the first place.
Click to expand...


All parades have been a celebration of pageantry, the "pride" parade is suppose to be about equality and taking pride in one's self regardless of adversity.


----------



## Sky Dancer

KittenKoder said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, Dude!   Have you ever been to a St. Patricks Day Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I've seen them...Still, the point stands.
> 
> I'm not arguing the "gay" part here. It's the "pride" thing that I don't get....Especially when it's centered around a behavior that's really none of my business in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All parades have been a celebration of pageantry, the "pride" parade is suppose to be about equality and taking pride in one's self regardless of adversity.
Click to expand...


It's about taking pride in common humanity and making fun of what straight people fear.


----------



## Oddball

KittenKoder said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, Dude!   Have you ever been to a St. Patricks Day Parade?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I've seen them...Still, the point stands.
> 
> I'm not arguing the "gay" part here. It's the "pride" thing that I don't get....Especially when it's centered around a behavior that's really none of my business in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All parades have been a celebration of pageantry, the "pride" parade is suppose to be about equality and taking pride in one's self regardless of adversity.
Click to expand...

Equality is a myth...Time to get past it.

Taking pride in absence of any accomplishment, IM not-at-all HO, debases the term and emotion.


----------



## Oddball

Sky Dancer said:


> It's about taking pride in common humanity.....


Could you be _*just a little*_ more nebulous?


----------



## KittenKoder

Dude said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I've seen them...Still, the point stands.
> 
> I'm not arguing the "gay" part here. It's the "pride" thing that I don't get....Especially when it's centered around a behavior that's really none of my business in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All parades have been a celebration of pageantry, the "pride" parade is suppose to be about equality and taking pride in one's self regardless of adversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Equality is a myth...Time to get past it.
> 
> Taking pride in absence of any accomplishment, IM not-at-all HO, debases the term and emotion.
Click to expand...


Equality under the law is not a myth, and like MLK they accomplished one more step toward it.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Dude said:


> What's the point in being proud of something over which you have no control?
> 
> I mean really....I can see being proud of doing an exceptional job at work or building a successful business, but running around parading out in the streets what you do (we hope) in the privacy of your own home is something to be proud of?
> 
> And on top of that, I thought a person's sex life is nobody's business but their own....Yet, on this particular occasion, we have people waving their private sex lives around in everyone's faces?
> 
> I don't get it....And don't ask me to.



     You never see any 'straight pride parades'.


----------



## KittenKoder

Zoom-boing said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point in being proud of something over which you have no control?
> 
> I mean really....I can see being proud of doing an exceptional job at work or building a successful business, but running around parading out in the streets what you do (we hope) in the privacy of your own home is something to be proud of?
> 
> And on top of that, I thought a person's sex life is nobody's business but their own....Yet, on this particular occasion, we have people waving their private sex lives around in everyone's faces?
> 
> I don't get it....And don't ask me to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never see any 'straight pride parades'.
Click to expand...


Actually, they just aren't called that ... 

Mardis Gras anyone?


----------



## Zoom-boing

KittenKoder said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point in being proud of something over which you have no control?
> 
> I mean really....I can see being proud of doing an exceptional job at work or building a successful business, but running around parading out in the streets what you do (we hope) in the privacy of your own home is something to be proud of?
> 
> And on top of that, I thought a person's sex life is nobody's business but their own....Yet, on this particular occasion, we have people waving their private sex lives around in everyone's faces?
> 
> I don't get it....And don't ask me to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never see any 'straight pride parades'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, they just aren't called that ...
> 
> Mardis Gras anyone?
Click to expand...


Nah, that's for Lent.

Damn it, I want a straight pride parade!  Get out on the float with pasties on my tatas and have at it!


----------



## Oddball

KittenKoder said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> All parades have been a celebration of pageantry, the "pride" parade is suppose to be about equality and taking pride in one's self regardless of adversity.
> 
> 
> 
> Equality is a myth...Time to get past it.
> 
> Taking pride in absence of any accomplishment, IM not-at-all HO, debases the term and emotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Equality under the law is not a myth*, and like MLK they accomplished one more step toward it.
Click to expand...

That's qualified and specific, which your original statement was not.


----------



## paperview

Dude said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I've seen them...Still, the point stands.
> 
> I'm not arguing the "gay" part here. It's the "pride" thing that I don't get....Especially when it's centered around a behavior that's really none of my business in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All parades have been a celebration of pageantry, the "pride" parade is suppose to be about equality and taking pride in one's self regardless of adversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Equality is a myth...Time to get past it.
> 
> Taking pride in absence of any accomplishment, IM not-at-all HO, debases the term and emotion.
Click to expand...

Well, gays & lesbians are no longer getting their meeting places raided, have to suffer booking, fingerprinting and arrest just for being gay, placed in mental institutions, have to undergo forced lobotomies and other draconian "cures," authorities are much less inclined now to 'look the other way' when gays are beaten to a pulp or worse, killed, by gay bashers...

 many places can no longer fire you just because you are gay, 
 children of homosexuals are generally not taken away from them anymore, never to be allowed to see them again, 
 overwhelming pressure from society to enter into a false marriage for cover does not commit nearly as many people to live a lie in sham relationships, 
 many less gays and lesbians than in the past fear being disowned  by family and shunned by friends and coworkers when it is discovered they are gay...

All in all, being allowed to Be Who You Are, has become acceptable, without shame and needlessly suffering under institutionalized prejudice - to the point where they are now allowed to legally adopt, be recognized as spouses in domestic partnerships, with many of the rights that encompasses, and even legally marry the person they love in a number of states now...

Yes, all in all - *that is accomplishment.* And of you can't understand that, then you have absolutely no understanding of the history, and the civil rights victories, 
 of gays and lesbians


----------



## Oddball

paperview said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> All parades have been a celebration of pageantry, the "pride" parade is suppose to be about equality and taking pride in one's self regardless of adversity.
> 
> 
> 
> Equality is a myth...Time to get past it.
> 
> Taking pride in absence of any accomplishment, IM not-at-all HO, debases the term and emotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, gays & lesbians are no longer getting their meeting places raided, have to suffer booking, fingerprinting and arrest just for being gay, *placed in mental institutions, have to undergo forced lobotomies and other draconian "cures," authorities are much less inclined now to 'look the other way' *when gays are beaten to a pulp or worse, killed, by gay bashers...
Click to expand...

Neither do people with Down syndrome...You sure you wanna go in that direction?




paperview said:


> All in all, being allowed to Be Who You Are, has become acceptable, without shame and needlessly suffering under institutionalized prejudice - to the point where they are now allowed to legally adopt, be recognized as spouses in domestic partnerships, with many of the rights that encompasses, and even legally marry the person they love in a number of states now.
> 
> Yes, all in all - that is accomplishment. And of you can't understand that, then you have absolutely no understanding of the history, and the civil rights victories,
> of gays and lesbians


Much of that "accomplishment" is part and parcel to cultural shift more than anything gays have done.

And nobody gives you your rights.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

School is in session. Dr. Dude is busting emotional knuckles with the wood of truth.


----------



## 52ndStreet

actsnoblemartin said:


> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?
> 
> Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of sex crazed fruits.
> 
> That is my commentary on the pride parade.
> 
> Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.
> 
> Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade



What Homos do in their Homo parade, is just confirming what the mainstream population thinks about Homosexuals. That they are mentally ill individuals, acting out
on a sexual perversion. Homosexuality must be criminalized. These, Homosexuals, and lesbians must be removed from the society. Many countries throughout the rest of the world has criminalized Homosexuality. These countries are wise enough to see this 
mentally deranged perversion for what it really is, criminally insane offense, punishable by imprisonment, hanging, or mutilation, and or incineration.

And to think that America, has allowed this scurge to florish.?! I see a day in the future when Homosexuality will be banned in America.! This will be for the betterment of the entire society. Look at what happened to the Greeks, and the Romans, when they allowed Homosexuality to spread in their society. They quickly degenerated, and were then overrun by barbarians, and their societies all collapsed .


----------



## paperview

Dude said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Equality is a myth...Time to get past it.
> 
> Taking pride in absence of any accomplishment, IM not-at-all HO, debases the term and emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gays & lesbians are no longer getting their meeting places raided, have to suffer booking, fingerprinting and arrest just for being gay, *placed in mental institutions, have to undergo forced lobotomies and other draconian "cures," authorities are much less inclined now to 'look the other way' *when gays are beaten to a pulp or worse, killed, by gay bashers...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither do people with Down syndrome...You sure you wanna go in that direction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, being allowed to Be Who You Are, has become acceptable, without shame and needlessly suffering under institutionalized prejudice - to the point where they are now allowed to legally adopt, be recognized as spouses in domestic partnerships, with many of the rights that encompasses, and even legally marry the person they love in a number of states now.
> 
> Yes, all in all - that is accomplishment. And of you can't understand that, then you have absolutely no understanding of the history, and the civil rights victories,
> of gays and lesbians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much of that "accomplishment" is part and parcel to cultural shift more than anything gays have done.
> 
> And nobody gives you your rights.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I do.  Are you comparing gays and lesbians to those who are born with the chromosomal, developmental disability known as Downs Syndrome?

That _cultural shift _was brought on by the brave gays and lesbians who did things like fight back at Stonewall, not backing down when they were told to STAY IN THE CLOSET, and fighting tooth and nail for the rights they enjoy today.  

Cultural shift my ass!  It didn't happen on its own. who the fuck do you think made it happen??


----------



## paperview

52ndStreet said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?
> 
> Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of sex crazed fruits.
> 
> That is my commentary on the pride parade.
> 
> Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.
> 
> Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Homos do in their Homo parade, is just confirming what the mainstream population thinks about Homosexuals. That they are mentally ill individuals, acting out
> on a sexual perversion. Homosexuality must be criminalized. These, Homosexuals, and lesbians must be removed from the society. Many countries throughout the rest of the world has criminalized Homosexuality. These countries are wise enough to see this
> mentally deranged perversion for what it really is, criminally insane offense, punishable by imprisonment, hanging, or mutilation, and or incineration.
> 
> And to think that America, has allowed this scurge to florish.?!* I see a day in the future when Homosexuality will be banned in America.! *This will be for the betterment of the entire society. Look at what happened to the Greeks, and the Romans, when they allowed Homosexuality to spread in their society. They quickly degenerated, and were then overrun by barbarians, and their societies all collapsed .
Click to expand...

Yes folks, the dinosaurs still exist.

Thank God  ilk of your mindset are dying out.


----------



## RadiomanATL

52ndStreet said:


> What Homos do in their Homo parade, is just confirming what the mainstream population thinks about Homosexuals. That they are mentally ill individuals, acting out
> on a sexual perversion. Homosexuality must be criminalized. These, Homosexuals, and lesbians must be removed from the society. Many countries throughout the rest of the world has criminalized Homosexuality. These countries are wise enough to see this
> mentally deranged perversion for what it really is, criminally insane offense, punishable by imprisonment, hanging, or mutilation, and or incineration.
> 
> And to think that America, has allowed this scurge to florish.?! *I see a day in the future when Homosexuality will be banned in America.! *This will be for the betterment of the entire society. Look at what happened to the Greeks, and the Romans, when they allowed Homosexuality to spread in their society. They quickly degenerated, and were then overrun by barbarians, and their societies all collapsed .



Jesus Fuckin Christ 52nd! Really? What are your emigration plans for when that happens? Any ideas on where you'll go?


----------



## Sunni Man

paperview said:


> Well, gays & lesbians are no longer getting their meeting places raided, have to suffer booking, fingerprinting and arrest just for being gay, placed in mental institutions, have to undergo forced lobotomies and other draconian "cures," authorities are much less inclined now to 'look the other way' when gays are beaten to a pulp or worse, killed, by gay bashers...


Hopefully this gay freedom is just a phase.

Some day people will wake up to the homo plague that is infesting our nation and force these perverts back into the closet where they belong.


----------



## Si modo

Sunni Man said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gays & lesbians are no longer getting their meeting places raided, have to suffer booking, fingerprinting and arrest just for being gay, placed in mental institutions, have to undergo forced lobotomies and other draconian "cures," authorities are much less inclined now to 'look the other way' when gays are beaten to a pulp or worse, killed, by gay bashers...
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this gay freedom is just a phase.
> 
> Some day people will wake up to the homo plague that is infesting our nation and force these perverts back into the closet where they belong.
Click to expand...

Do they frighten you?  If so, why?


----------



## 52ndStreet

RadiomanATL said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Homos do in their Homo parade, is just confirming what the mainstream population thinks about Homosexuals. That they are mentally ill individuals, acting out
> on a sexual perversion. Homosexuality must be criminalized. These, Homosexuals, and lesbians must be removed from the society. Many countries throughout the rest of the world has criminalized Homosexuality. These countries are wise enough to see this
> mentally deranged perversion for what it really is, criminally insane offense, punishable by imprisonment, hanging, or mutilation, and or incineration.
> 
> And to think that America, has allowed this scurge to florish.?! *I see a day in the future when Homosexuality will be banned in America.! *This will be for the betterment of the entire society. Look at what happened to the Greeks, and the Romans, when they allowed Homosexuality to spread in their society. They quickly degenerated, and were then overrun by barbarians, and their societies all collapsed .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Fuckin Christ 52nd! Really? What are your emigration plans for when that happens? Any ideas on where you'll go?
Click to expand...


I am not a Homo like you, so I don't have to go anywhere. The homo marriage laws
should have allowed you to get married to you homo mate, so why don't you just get married, and jam the corn cobs up you know where.


----------



## Oddball

Wow...Nothing like a reasoned discussion of the issue.


----------



## Sunni Man

Si modo said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gays & lesbians are no longer getting their meeting places raided, have to suffer booking, fingerprinting and arrest just for being gay, placed in mental institutions, have to undergo forced lobotomies and other draconian "cures," authorities are much less inclined now to 'look the other way' when gays are beaten to a pulp or worse, killed, by gay bashers...
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this gay freedom is just a phase.
> 
> Some day people will wake up to the homo plague that is infesting our nation and force these perverts back into the closet where they belong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do they frighten you?
Click to expand...

No


----------



## Si modo

Sunni Man said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this gay freedom is just a phase.
> 
> Some day people will wake up to the homo plague that is infesting our nation and force these perverts back into the closet where they belong.
> 
> 
> 
> Do they frighten you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
Click to expand...

Oh.  You're not afraid of this "plague infesting our nation".  So what do you care?


----------



## 52ndStreet

Homosexuality is a sexual perversion, not a lifestyle choice. 
It must be banned and criminalized in the American society.


----------



## eagleseven

Sunni Man said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gays & lesbians are no longer getting their meeting places raided, have to suffer booking, fingerprinting and arrest just for being gay, placed in mental institutions, have to undergo forced lobotomies and other draconian "cures," authorities are much less inclined now to 'look the other way' when gays are beaten to a pulp or worse, killed, by gay bashers...
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this gay freedom is just a phase.
> 
> Some day people will wake up to the homo plague that is infesting our nation and force these perverts back into the closet where they belong.
Click to expand...

I'm quite certain that Sunni men have done far more damage to the United States of America than have homosexuals. You'd better be careful who you are calling a plague, lest those words be turned against you.


----------



## Sunni Man

Si modo said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do they frighten you?
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh.  You're not afraid of this "plague infesting our nation".  So what do you care?
Click to expand...

They are child molesting perverts who do nothing but spread infections and disease.

Their sick lifestyle corrupts our society and degrades the culture.


----------



## RadiomanATL

52ndStreet said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> What Homos do in their Homo parade, is just confirming what the mainstream population thinks about Homosexuals. That they are mentally ill individuals, acting out
> on a sexual perversion. Homosexuality must be criminalized. These, Homosexuals, and lesbians must be removed from the society. Many countries throughout the rest of the world has criminalized Homosexuality. These countries are wise enough to see this
> mentally deranged perversion for what it really is, criminally insane offense, punishable by imprisonment, hanging, or mutilation, and or incineration.
> 
> And to think that America, has allowed this scurge to florish.?! *I see a day in the future when Homosexuality will be banned in America.! *This will be for the betterment of the entire society. Look at what happened to the Greeks, and the Romans, when they allowed Homosexuality to spread in their society. They quickly degenerated, and were then overrun by barbarians, and their societies all collapsed .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Fuckin Christ 52nd! Really? What are your emigration plans for when that happens? Any ideas on where you'll go?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not a Homo like you, so I don't have to go anywhere. The homo marriage laws
> should have allowed you to get married to you homo mate, so why don't you just get married, and jam the corn cobs up you know where.
Click to expand...


*Shrug*

I'm not gay 52nd, so when homosexuals are banned I'll be allowed to stay. But I really would like to know what your plans are for when this happens.


----------



## Si modo

Sunni Man said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.  You're not afraid of this "plague infesting our nation".  So what do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are child molesting perverts who do nothing but spread infections and disease.
> 
> Their sick lifestyle corrupts our society and degrades the culture.
Click to expand...

Then, they do frighten you.


----------



## eagleseven

RadiomanATL said:


> *Shrug*
> 
> I'm not gay 52nd, so when homosexuals are banned I'll be allowed to stay. But I really would like to know what your plans are for when this happens.


A celebratory circle jerk, of course...


----------



## 52ndStreet

Sunni Man said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.  You're not afraid of this "plague infesting our nation".  So what do you care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are child molesting perverts who do nothing but spread infections and disease.
> 
> Their sick lifestyle corrupts our society and degrades the culture.
Click to expand...


Many Homosexuals are sociopathic ,mentally deranged individuals that do spread many
anti viral resistant venerial diseases, and they did give us the Aids Virus here in America.
Aids was first prominent in the Homosexual community here in America.!

We must criminalize this mental illness called Homosexuality.


----------



## Sunni Man

Si modo said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.  You're not afraid of this "plague infesting our nation".  So what do you care?
> 
> 
> 
> They are child molesting perverts who do nothing but spread infections and disease.
> 
> Their sick lifestyle corrupts our society and degrades the culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then, they do frighten you.
Click to expand...

I am not "frightened" by them.

I just don't think they should be allowed out in public.

Same as rapists, murders, child molesters, and other criminals.

They should be all locked up and given treatment for their sickness.


----------



## paperview

And there you have it.

Why some people march in Pride Parades.  

And while I will agree to some degree with the OP - a portion of the Pride Parades really *do* delegitimize the movement, and, having marched and or attended in PP's in the past, I find the few folks (some always ruin it for others) who do parade their asschaps, flesh and sexualize it, really disgust me. 

The time for parades, as they are carried out now, is passed as far as I'm concerned.

Still, the posters above show why people fought, and still fight for the right to live unmolested by the hate mongers who want to banish them, equate them with pedophiles, rapists, dog-fuckers and every vile sin imaginable.  Most gays and lesbians are seeking nothing more than to have equal rights, and live as who they are, and love who they chose.  

I am thankful people like the above posters will be as reviled in years to come, as the backspit racists from the 50's and 60's are now.


----------



## Si modo

Sunni Man said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are child molesting perverts who do nothing but spread infections and disease.
> 
> Their sick lifestyle corrupts our society and degrades the culture.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, they do frighten you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not "frightened" by them.
> 
> I just don't think they should be allowed out in public.
> 
> Same as rapists, murders, child molesters, and other criminals.
> 
> They should be all locked up and given treatment for their sickness.
Click to expand...

As gays as a general group have little in common with rapists and child molesters (that group is overwhelmingly heterosexual), you seem to have quite the authoritarian bent.  We should ban heterosexuals from being allowed in public using your 'reasoning'.


----------



## Sunni Man

History shows that culture and socities wax and wane.

We are now in a time of sick PC immorality.

Eventually, the pendulum will swing back to normality and homos will again be driven back into the sewers where they came from.


----------



## Si modo

Ban heterosexuals from being 'allowed in public'!  They're rapists and child molesters, for cripes sake!  ZOMG!  Oh, the humaaaaaaanity!


----------



## Waterrescuedude

First off I would like to say that Faggots give rainbows a bad name.   Second of all I guess you are proud that you live in the communist state of California.  What kind of fucktard is going to put the rainbow under the state flag.  I dont believe the government should be allowed to make laws on peoples sexual preferences reguardless of what it is.  Even though I live in the neighboring state I never step foot in California.  I dont agree that we should recognize California's Concealed Weapons Permit when you clowns won't recognize ours????


----------



## Waterrescuedude

I guess Martin is finally coming out of the closet.  I don't know why he volunteers to help the gays when they didn't even get him a cake on his birthday.  What a bunch of rude shitbags!!!!


----------



## actsnoblemartin

The majority of people I saw were dressed very provacatively and the atmosphere was very in your face/sexually charged. Their were religious organizations, business, and people, and every person was different. Im simplying talking about the atmosphere and the dress of most there. 




bodecea said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?
> 
> Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of sex crazed fruits.
> 
> That is my commentary on the pride parade.
> 
> Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.
> 
> Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to many gay pride parades and there are one or two bars who have floats such as you describe.  The rest of it is people just like you and me marching in community groups, sports organizations, corporate floats or cars, and even church organizations.  My parents, both conservative, got asked to drive the Red Cross vehicle at the Rochester Gay Pride Parade this year.  They did and had a wonderful time.  Cracks me up every time I think of it.  They went to Gay Pride this year and I didn't.
Click to expand...


----------



## rdean

actsnoblemartin said:


> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?
> 
> Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of *sex crazed fruits*.
> 
> That is my commentary on the pride parade.
> 
> Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.
> 
> Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade



Wow, sounds like someone has some serious self hate.

Go to the Mardi Gras.  You can watch girls flash their boobs.  There are way more of them than the gays.

Straight people party too.  There are adult sex clubs for married people in nearly every state in the union.  Some of those clubs have members from dozens of countries.

Then there are all the thousands and thousands of people that go to swingers conventions all across the US.  Las Vegas, Reno, New Orleans, Florida and lots more.

The truth is that gays are ostracized because they like same sex sex.  So of course they celebrate because  they know they are doing nothing wrong.  Why should they bow to the hypocrisy of straight people?


----------



## rdean

52ndStreet said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?
> 
> Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of sex crazed fruits.
> 
> That is my commentary on the pride parade.
> 
> Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.
> 
> Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Homos do in their Homo parade, is just confirming what the mainstream population thinks about Homosexuals. That they are mentally ill individuals, acting out
> on a sexual perversion. Homosexuality must be criminalized. These, Homosexuals, and lesbians must be removed from the society. Many countries throughout the rest of the world has criminalized Homosexuality. These countries are wise enough to see this
> mentally deranged perversion for what it really is, criminally insane offense, punishable by imprisonment, hanging, or mutilation, and or incineration.
> 
> And to think that America, has allowed this scurge to florish.?! I see a day in the future when Homosexuality will be banned in America.! This will be for the betterment of the entire society. Look at what happened to the Greeks, and the Romans, when they allowed Homosexuality to spread in their society. They quickly degenerated, and were then overrun by barbarians, and their societies all collapsed .
Click to expand...


Gays bring so much to the world.  You bring nothing.  I can tell.  You are a total failure.  You're so jealous you can't stand it.  You should go to Iran.  You would fit in there nicely.


----------



## actsnoblemartin

I t hink this is a very well thoughtout post, I think gays and lesbians deserve the same rights but I was trying to point out a legitimate criticism of the pride parade itself not the whole gay community.

I think we (meaning us straights) need to distinguish between those who hate gays, and those who simply disagree for religious or other reasons with homosexuality/homosexual marriage but do not hate gays.

If you read my op, which im sure you did. I also criticized the uber-capitalism as well as the over-sexualization. But i was not implying everyone at the parade i went to san diego (acted like that). I saw normal people (gay and straight) dressed appropriately and part of the parade was about recognizing the victories and defeats of the movement for equality.



paperview said:


> And there you have it.
> 
> Why some people march in Pride Parades.
> 
> And while I will agree to some degree with the OP - a portion of the Pride Parades really *do* delegitimize the movement, and, having marched and or attended in PP's in the past, I find the few folks (some always ruin it for others) who do parade their asschaps, flesh and sexualize it, really disgust me.
> 
> The time for parades, as they are carried out now, is passed as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Still, the posters above show why people fought, and still fight for the right to live unmolested by the hate mongers who want to banish them, equate them with pedophiles, rapists, dog-fuckers and every vile sin imaginable.  Most gays and lesbians are seeking nothing more than to have equal rights, and live as who they are, and love who they chose.
> 
> I am thankful people like the above posters will be as reviled in years to come, as the backspit racists from the 50's and 60's are now.


----------



## actsnoblemartin

I have been very very criticial of how straight women act with their dress/behavior.

I think you bring up an excellent point, as i was thinking about this earlier when my friend asked me what i meant by over sexualition. I was not talking about holding hands, kissing, or holding. I was talking about those i saw maybe 30-50% men and women at the parade dressed inappropriately.

but let me get back to the point. Mardi Gras unlike the pride parade has no redeeming value what so ever. Straight people have not been fighting for the right to get marride, adopt kids, sponsor a partner to immigrate to u.s., d.o.m.a. dont ask dont tell.

I think that is the socially redeeming part of the parade,

Mardi gras is a soft core porn film, where men think with their peckers, and women act like whores.

Overall, I think I am against overt flaunting of ones sexuality, and while i agree with you their is hypocrisy, i myself dont feel i am a hypocrite.

and yes you bring up some other good points of straight hypocrisy where straight people can do anal, and they are not called sodomites, but gays are.

overall, i think you hit the nail on the head



rdean said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?
> 
> Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of *sex crazed fruits*.
> 
> That is my commentary on the pride parade.
> 
> Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.
> 
> Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, sounds like someone has some serious self hate.
> 
> Go to the Mardi Gras.  You can watch girls flash their boobs.  There are way more of them than the gays.
> 
> Straight people party too.  There are adult sex clubs for married people in nearly every state in the union.  Some of those clubs have members from dozens of countries.
> 
> Then there are all the thousands and thousands of people that go to swingers conventions all across the US.  Las Vegas, Reno, New Orleans, Florida and lots more.
> 
> The truth is that gays are ostracized because they like same sex sex.  So of course they celebrate because  they know they are doing nothing wrong.  Why should they bow to the hypocrisy of straight people?
Click to expand...


----------



## actsnoblemartin

outstanding, and basically was my point. 

Gay people should want to be like everyone else, same rights, same responsibilities.

And I was pointing out a legitimate criticism of the parade.



paperview said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> All parades have been a celebration of pageantry, the "pride" parade is suppose to be about equality and taking pride in one's self regardless of adversity.
> 
> 
> 
> Equality is a myth...Time to get past it.
> 
> Taking pride in absence of any accomplishment, IM not-at-all HO, debases the term and emotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, gays & lesbians are no longer getting their meeting places raided, have to suffer booking, fingerprinting and arrest just for being gay, placed in mental institutions, have to undergo forced lobotomies and other draconian "cures," authorities are much less inclined now to 'look the other way' when gays are beaten to a pulp or worse, killed, by gay bashers...
> 
> many places can no longer fire you just because you are gay,
> children of homosexuals are generally not taken away from them anymore, never to be allowed to see them again,
> overwhelming pressure from society to enter into a false marriage for cover does not commit nearly as many people to live a lie in sham relationships,
> many less gays and lesbians than in the past fear being disowned  by family and shunned by friends and coworkers when it is discovered they are gay...
> 
> All in all, being allowed to Be Who You Are, has become acceptable, without shame and needlessly suffering under institutionalized prejudice - to the point where they are now allowed to legally adopt, be recognized as spouses in domestic partnerships, with many of the rights that encompasses, and even legally marry the person they love in a number of states now...
> 
> Yes, all in all - *that is accomplishment.* And of you can't understand that, then you have absolutely no understanding of the history, and the civil rights victories,
> of gays and lesbians
Click to expand...


----------



## actsnoblemartin

Gays had to fight for their rights, from stonewall, to prop 6 in california in 1977 I believe it was.

Perhaps their was a cultural shift in the straight community which helped the gay communit.



paperview said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gays & lesbians are no longer getting their meeting places raided, have to suffer booking, fingerprinting and arrest just for being gay, *placed in mental institutions, have to undergo forced lobotomies and other draconian "cures," authorities are much less inclined now to 'look the other way' *when gays are beaten to a pulp or worse, killed, by gay bashers...
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do people with Down syndrome...You sure you wanna go in that direction?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, being allowed to Be Who You Are, has become acceptable, without shame and needlessly suffering under institutionalized prejudice - to the point where they are now allowed to legally adopt, be recognized as spouses in domestic partnerships, with many of the rights that encompasses, and even legally marry the person they love in a number of states now.
> 
> Yes, all in all - that is accomplishment. And of you can't understand that, then you have absolutely no understanding of the history, and the civil rights victories,
> of gays and lesbians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much of that "accomplishment" is part and parcel to cultural shift more than anything gays have done.
> 
> And nobody gives you your rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure I do.  Are you comparing gays and lesbians to those who are born with the chromosomal, developmental disability known as Downs Syndrome?
> 
> That _cultural shift _was brought on by the brave gays and lesbians who did things like fight back at Stonewall, not backing down when they were told to STAY IN THE CLOSET, and fighting tooth and nail for the rights they enjoy today.
> 
> Cultural shift my ass!  It didn't happen on its own. who the fuck do you think made it happen??
Click to expand...


----------



## actsnoblemartin

because im a supporter of gay rights, and I would hope the gay community cares what i have to say. And while they dont have to agree with it, my opinion should be as valuable as theirs. 



Luissa said:


> why should they care what you think?
> and who cares about semi nudity, go to europe it isn't such a big deal and they have less problems with std's and teenage pregnancy.


----------



## eagleseven

Different strokes for different folks...


----------



## rdean

actsnoblemartin said:


> outstanding, and basically was my point.
> 
> *Gay people should want to be like everyone else, same rights, same responsibilities.*
> 
> And I was pointing out a legitimate criticism of the parade.
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Equality is a myth...Time to get past it.
> 
> Taking pride in absence of any accomplishment, IM not-at-all HO, debases the term and emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gays & lesbians are no longer getting their meeting places raided, have to suffer booking, fingerprinting and arrest just for being gay, placed in mental institutions, have to undergo forced lobotomies and other draconian "cures," authorities are much less inclined now to 'look the other way' when gays are beaten to a pulp or worse, killed, by gay bashers...
> 
> many places can no longer fire you just because you are gay,
> children of homosexuals are generally not taken away from them anymore, never to be allowed to see them again,
> overwhelming pressure from society to enter into a false marriage for cover does not commit nearly as many people to live a lie in sham relationships,
> many less gays and lesbians than in the past fear being disowned  by family and shunned by friends and coworkers when it is discovered they are gay...
> 
> All in all, being allowed to Be Who You Are, has become acceptable, without shame and needlessly suffering under institutionalized prejudice - to the point where they are now allowed to legally adopt, be recognized as spouses in domestic partnerships, with many of the rights that encompasses, and even legally marry the person they love in a number of states now...
> 
> Yes, all in all - *that is accomplishment.* And of you can't understand that, then you have absolutely no understanding of the history, and the civil rights victories,
> of gays and lesbians
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


"Gay people should want to be like everyone else, same rights, same responsibilities."

And they are.  If straight people want to have their "swingers" parties  and flash on the street, then gays should have that right whether they exercise it or not.

Just to put it in perspective, considering that gays are probably less than 5% of the population, it's entirely possible that there are more swingers than gays.  With a 50% divorce rate, you would think they would clean house and leave the gays alone.  Guess not.


----------



## actsnoblemartin

well said, and correct.



rdean said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> outstanding, and basically was my point.
> 
> *Gay people should want to be like everyone else, same rights, same responsibilities.*
> 
> And I was pointing out a legitimate criticism of the parade.
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gays & lesbians are no longer getting their meeting places raided, have to suffer booking, fingerprinting and arrest just for being gay, placed in mental institutions, have to undergo forced lobotomies and other draconian "cures," authorities are much less inclined now to 'look the other way' when gays are beaten to a pulp or worse, killed, by gay bashers...
> 
> many places can no longer fire you just because you are gay,
> children of homosexuals are generally not taken away from them anymore, never to be allowed to see them again,
> overwhelming pressure from society to enter into a false marriage for cover does not commit nearly as many people to live a lie in sham relationships,
> many less gays and lesbians than in the past fear being disowned  by family and shunned by friends and coworkers when it is discovered they are gay...
> 
> All in all, being allowed to Be Who You Are, has become acceptable, without shame and needlessly suffering under institutionalized prejudice - to the point where they are now allowed to legally adopt, be recognized as spouses in domestic partnerships, with many of the rights that encompasses, and even legally marry the person they love in a number of states now...
> 
> Yes, all in all - *that is accomplishment.* And of you can't understand that, then you have absolutely no understanding of the history, and the civil rights victories,
> of gays and lesbians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Gay people should want to be like everyone else, same rights, same responsibilities."
> 
> And they are.  If straight people want to have their "swingers" parties  and flash on the street, then gays should have that right whether they exercise it or not.
> 
> Just to put it in perspective, considering that gays are probably less than 5% of the population, it's entirely possible that there are more swingers than gays.  With a 50% divorce rate, you would think they would clean house and leave the gays alone.  Guess not.
Click to expand...


----------



## DavidS

actsnoblemartin said:


> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?
> 
> Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of sex crazed fruits.
> 
> That is my commentary on the pride parade.
> 
> Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.
> 
> Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade



You know -- I'm 100% for gay rights and all, but I've got to agree with you on this -- the way a lot of these people exhibit themselves off in a "gay pride" parade is absolutely disgusting and it's completely unfair that really hot women can't exhibit themselves that way in a "straight pride" parade.


----------



## eagleseven

DavidS said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?
> 
> Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of sex crazed fruits.
> 
> That is my commentary on the pride parade.
> 
> Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.
> 
> Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know -- I'm 100% for gay rights and all, but I've got to agree with you on this -- the way a lot of these people exhibit themselves off in a "gay pride" parade is absolutely disgusting and it's completely unfair that really hot women can't exhibit themselves that way in a "straight pride" parade.
Click to expand...

So you've never heard of...


----------



## Si modo

DavidS said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?
> 
> Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of sex crazed fruits.
> 
> That is my commentary on the pride parade.
> 
> Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.
> 
> Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know -- I'm 100% for gay rights and all, but I've got to agree with you on this -- the way a lot of these people exhibit themselves off in a "gay pride" parade is absolutely disgusting and it's completely unfair that really hot women can't exhibit themselves that way in a "straight pride" parade.
Click to expand...

Mardi gras comes to mind.  Not my speed, but I think that is comparable.


----------



## JW Frogen

Look, you gays can put your cock in any mouth or asshole you want.

Who am I? I don't care.

But it is a mistake to indentify your entire indentity with your sexuality.

I have a giant cock, it is my best freind, but it is not the totality of me.

50%, but not the totality.

Get a hobby, walk a dog, read a nice book.


----------



## JW Frogen

Shagrat said:


> Or if you're like David here, you can mix the cock and the dog walking.



That lends an entire new meaning to giving the dog a bone.


----------



## editec

paperview said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?
> 
> Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of sex crazed fruits.
> 
> That is my commentary on the pride parade.
> 
> Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.
> 
> Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously don't get that a huge number of gay people are both obsessed by their own identities as sexual outlaws AND drama queens who like to flaunt their sexuality, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must not know many queers, amigo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you make an assessment of numbers as "huge," when the ones who lead utterly normal lives, quiet and content in who they are, standard and average in every other regard, are more or less - invisible - if fact, you probably wouldn't even know were gay or lesbian if you weren't well acquainted with them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I use the word "huge" to describe enough people to comprise a parade, amigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By observation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you regard a demographic as containing a* huge* number of a particular personality trait, when the number of those who are not _obsessed and/or drama queens_ is not known?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's known to me, sport.
> 
> If you are mystified about why I say that a huge number of gays are seuxally obsessed drama queens, then you must not know a whole lotta queers.
> 
> BTW, I have nothing against sexually obsessed drama queens.
> 
> They're colorful and often great fun.
> 
> But let's not pretend they don't exist, shall we?
Click to expand...


----------



## hvacjones

I am a proud lib but must agree. My gay friends are not helping themselves with the way they run these parades.


----------



## hvacjones

dry humping anyone/anything on a parade float will help you lose all credibility


----------



## JW Frogen

hvacjones said:


> dry humping anyone/anything on a parade float will help you lose all credibility



Not in New Orleans.


----------



## JW Frogen

And in San Fran it wins elections.


----------



## bodecea

KittenKoder said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point in being proud of something over which you have no control?
> 
> I mean really....I can see being proud of doing an exceptional job at work or building a successful business, but running around parading out in the streets what you do (we hope) in the privacy of your own home is something to be proud of?
> 
> And on top of that, I thought a person's sex life is nobody's business but their own....Yet, on this particular occasion, we have people waving their private sex lives around in everyone's faces?
> 
> I don't get it....And don't ask me to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never see any 'straight pride parades'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, they just aren't called that ...
> 
> Mardis Gras anyone?
Click to expand...


We're taking that one over too.


But let's talk about Spring Break...not exactly a parade but definitely straight sexuality on parade.


----------



## KittenKoder

bodecea said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> You never see any 'straight pride parades'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they just aren't called that ...
> 
> Mardis Gras anyone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're taking that one over too.
> 
> 
> But let's talk about Spring Break...not exactly a parade but definitely straight sexuality on parade.
Click to expand...


There's more sex in Spring Break than anywhere, so good point.


----------



## indianaboy

Why can't we simply ban all displays of public sexuality and be done with it?  Seems like an easy enough solution.


----------



## rdean

indianaboy said:


> Why can't we simply ban all displays of public sexuality and be done with it?  Seems like an easy enough solution.




Why?  Nothing wrong with looking at a little live titty. People are too obsessed with sex.  


Folks, sex is not dirty.  Crazy sex with anything that moves will certainly spread disease, but sex in itself is NOT dirty.  Only dirty minds make it dirty.

Note:  Sex is strictly for adults.


----------



## Luissa

indianaboy said:


> Why can't we simply ban all displays of public sexuality and be done with it?  Seems like an easy enough solution.


we should just ban sex all together.


----------



## Sidestreamer

indianaboy said:


> Why can't we simply ban all displays of public sexuality and be done with it?  Seems like an easy enough solution.



How about we just remove the First Amendment from the constitution?


----------



## Sidestreamer

actsnoblemartin said:


> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?
> 
> Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of sex crazed fruits.
> 
> That is my commentary on the pride parade.
> 
> Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.
> 
> Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade



... This I agree with.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Dude said:


> What's the point in being proud of something over which you have no control?
> 
> I mean really....I can see being proud of doing an exceptional job at work or building a successful business, but running around parading out in the streets what you do (we hope) in the privacy of your own home is something to be proud of?
> 
> And on top of that, I thought a person's sex life is nobody's business but their own....Yet, on this particular occasion, we have people waving their private sex lives around in everyone's faces?
> 
> I don't get it....And don't ask me to.



are you proud to be an american?


----------



## indianaboy

Sidestreamer said:


> indianaboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we simply ban all displays of public sexuality and be done with it?  Seems like an easy enough solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we just remove the First Amendment from the constitution?
Click to expand...


So you're sure that Madison and company would be OK with sexual displays in public?


----------



## paperview

indianaboy said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indianaboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we simply ban all displays of public sexuality and be done with it?  Seems like an easy enough solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we just remove the First Amendment from the constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're sure that Madison and company would be OK with sexual displays in public?
Click to expand...

Tell us exactly what you mean by "sexual displays." 

If you were writing the law: what would the phrasing of that law look like?


----------



## mal

Sidestreamer said:


> indianaboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we simply ban all displays of public sexuality and be done with it?  Seems like an easy enough solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we just remove the First Amendment from the constitution?
Click to expand...


As Defined by Deviants, or as it was Intended and Penned?...

Perversion in Public is NOT what the First Eludes to, nor was it what the Founders Intended it to be...

Redress of Grievance... Fairly Clear... And your "Free Speech Rights are NOT Absolute, even in the Bastardized Interpetation of the Modern Day.

Keep your Deviancy in the Bedroom, Bathouse, Brothel, Stripjoint, or where ever...

But Keep it OUT of the Public Eye and Stop Trying to Force it on Children.

Carry on.



peace...


----------



## indianaboy

paperview said:


> indianaboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about we just remove the First Amendment from the constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're sure that Madison and company would be OK with sexual displays in public?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell us exactly what you mean by "sexual displays."
> 
> If you were writing the law: what would the phrasing of that law look like?
Click to expand...


A person who knowingly or intentionally engages in a display of sexuality commits Indecent Expression, a Felony.
(a) As used in this section, a "display of sexuality" refers to any action between one or more persons that:
(1) Is conducted with the intent to arouse one or more parties
(2) Involves the exhibition of the uncovered genitals
(3) Depicts the bodily positions of sexual conduct
(4) Verbally or non-verbally expresses a certain sexual preference, desire, or fantasy.


----------



## KittenKoder

indianaboy said:


> Why can't we simply ban all displays of public sexuality and be done with it?  Seems like an easy enough solution.



Problem: The definition of sexual activity varies with each person.

I hate sex, it just bores the hell out of me, but nudity isn't sexual to me at all. When I see a couple groping each other in a coffee shop it sickens me, but when I see a naked person walking around I don't even blink.


----------



## Sunni Man

Pale Rider said:


> Tell me that little ferry fucker ain't got a screw lose... and that's what the liberals want to teach our children is OK? Bull shit...
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
Click to expand...

I bet his parents are really proud


----------



## rdean

The problem with Republicans is that in their world of black and white, good and bad, public displays of affection are either a glance of aknowledgement or full out missionary with legs flying.  Nothing in between.

Strange birds those Republicans.  No one is asking for the right to do what they do in airport men's rooms.


----------



## KittenKoder

Sunni Man said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me that little ferry fucker ain't got a screw lose... and that's what the liberals want to teach our children is OK? Bull shit...
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet his parents are really proud
Click to expand...


Um ... for having the balls to wear that tutu in public, probably. "Real Men" have no balls.


----------



## paperview

indianaboy said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indianaboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're sure that Madison and company would be OK with sexual displays in public?
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us exactly what you mean by "sexual displays."
> 
> If you were writing the law: what would the phrasing of that law look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A person who knowingly or intentionally engages in a display of sexuality commits Indecent Expression, a Felony.
> (a) As used in this section, a "display of sexuality" refers to any action between one or more persons that:
> (1) Is conducted with the intent to arouse one or more parties
> (2) Involves the exhibition of the uncovered genitals
> (3) Depicts the bodily positions of sexual conduct
> (4) Verbally or non-verbally expresses a certain sexual preference, desire, or fantasy.
Click to expand...

Thank you for taking the time to answer my question. 

Before we go further, one more question: 

 Do # 1, 2, 3 & 4 include an "and" or and "or" at the end of each sentence.


----------



## Sidestreamer

indianaboy said:


> Sidestreamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indianaboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't we simply ban all displays of public sexuality and be done with it?  Seems like an easy enough solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about we just remove the First Amendment from the constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're sure that Madison and company would be OK with sexual displays in public?
Click to expand...


 There are no historical documents pertaining to sexual expression penned by any of the Founding Fathers so trying to speculate on what they thought about it is nothing more than putting words in their mouths and thoughts in the heads of those we cannot read. All we have from them is the First Amendment.


----------



## Father Time

Dude said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point in being proud of something over which you have no control?
> 
> I mean really....I can see being proud of doing an exceptional job at work or building a successful business, but running around parading out in the streets what you do (we hope) in the privacy of your own home is something to be proud of?
> 
> And on top of that, I thought a person's sex life is nobody's business but their own....Yet, on this particular occasion, we have people waving their private sex lives around in everyone's faces?
> 
> I don't get it....And don't ask me to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See:
> 
> -Columbus Day Parade
> -St. Patricks Day Parade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both of whom actually -or allegedly, take your pick- _*DID*_ something of relative historical value.
Click to expand...


So, their ancestors can't take credit for it and it's stupid to take pride from it.


----------



## Father Time

Pale Rider said:


> Tell me that little ferry fucker ain't got a screw lose... and that's what the liberals want to teach our children is OK? Bull shit...
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
Click to expand...


Right because being gay means you're into looking like this.

You seriously can't believe that all gays act like that right?


----------



## KittenKoder

Father Time said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me that little ferry fucker ain't got a screw lose... and that's what the liberals want to teach our children is OK? Bull shit...
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right because being gay means you're into looking like this.
> 
> You seriously can't believe that all gays act like that right?
Click to expand...


1,000 bucks says the guy in the pick is straight who's just in the spirit of the parade.


----------



## Father Time

KittenKoder said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me that little ferry fucker ain't got a screw lose... and that's what the liberals want to teach our children is OK? Bull shit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right because being gay means you're into looking like this.
> 
> You seriously can't believe that all gays act like that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1,000 bucks says the guy in the pick is straight who's just in the spirit of the parade.
Click to expand...


I don't even see a parade in the picture, if there was a parade would there be citizens in the crosswalks?

So with that in mind I'll take that bet that he was in the spirit of the parade. 

Anyway he could be straight and lost a bet for all we know.


----------



## Father Time

L.K.Eder said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point in being proud of something over which you have no control?
> 
> I mean really....I can see being proud of doing an exceptional job at work or building a successful business, but running around parading out in the streets what you do (we hope) in the privacy of your own home is something to be proud of?
> 
> And on top of that, I thought a person's sex life is nobody's business but their own....Yet, on this particular occasion, we have people waving their private sex lives around in everyone's faces?
> 
> I don't get it....And don't ask me to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you proud to be an american?
Click to expand...


I know you didn't ask me but this audio clip of George Carlin sums it up quite nicely.

[youtube]bGtL4XwWckE[/youtube]


----------



## KittenKoder

I'll see your George and raise you a Ned.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sei1bClv25s]YouTube - "I Kissed a Boy" NED[/ame]


----------



## Sidestreamer

Sunni Man said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me that little ferry fucker ain't got a screw lose... and that's what the liberals want to teach our children is OK? Bull shit...
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet his parents are really proud
Click to expand...


Maybe, but skooker's jokes are almost as bad as his Photoshop skills.


----------



## indianaboy

paperview said:


> indianaboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us exactly what you mean by "sexual displays."
> 
> If you were writing the law: what would the phrasing of that law look like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person who knowingly or intentionally engages in a display of sexuality commits Indecent Expression, a Felony.
> (a) As used in this section, a "display of sexuality" refers to any action between one or more persons that:
> (1) Is conducted with the intent to arouse one or more parties
> (2) Involves the exhibition of the uncovered genitals
> (3) Depicts the bodily positions of sexual conduct
> (4) Verbally or non-verbally expresses a certain sexual preference, desire, or fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to answer my question.
> 
> Before we go further, one more question:
> 
> Do # 1, 2, 3 & 4 include an "and" or and "or" at the end of each sentence.
Click to expand...


"Or".


----------



## paperview

indianaboy said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indianaboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person who knowingly or intentionally engages in a display of sexuality commits Indecent Expression, a Felony.
> (a) As used in this section, a "display of sexuality" refers to any action between one or more persons that:
> (1) Is conducted with the intent to arouse one or more parties
> (2) Involves the exhibition of the uncovered genitals
> (3) Depicts the bodily positions of sexual conduct
> (4) Verbally or non-verbally expresses a certain sexual preference, desire, or fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to answer my question.
> 
> Before we go further, one more question:
> 
> Do # 1, 2, 3 & 4 include an "and" or and "or" at the end of each sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Or".
Click to expand...

Ok.  Thanks.

So I guess movies, advertisements, people walking arm in arm with each other, sharing a kiss, forms of dancing, ...any comely statement or even a suggestive _look_ at a woman by a man (see (4): "non-verbally expresses a certain sexual preference") or vice versa would be a Felony..according to your laws.

That's pretty much the Taliban, indianaboy. Congratulations.


----------



## indianaboy

paperview said:


> indianaboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to answer my question.
> 
> Before we go further, one more question:
> 
> Do # 1, 2, 3 & 4 include an "and" or and "or" at the end of each sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Or".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.  Thanks.
> 
> So I guess movies, advertisements, people walking arm in arm with each other, sharing a kiss, forms of dancing, ...any comely statement or even a suggestive _look_ at a woman by a man (see (4): "non-verbally expresses a certain sexual preference") or vice versa would be a Felony..according to your laws.
> 
> That's pretty much the Taliban, indianaboy. Congratulations.
Click to expand...


I would agree with you on all except for sharing a kiss.  An exception should be made for such shows of affection. 

Also, I fail to see how walking arm in arm with someone falls under my statute.

Certainly, suggestive dancing and leering should be against the law.


----------



## froggy

shouldn't this thread be in the lame zone?


----------



## AllieBaba

Luissa said:


> why should they care what you think?
> and who cares about semi nudity, go to europe it isn't such a big deal and they have less problems with std's and teenage pregnancy.



We aren't in Europe. And when it becomes a caricature of itself, it's no longer doing anything to help the cause.


----------



## Nevadamedic

Luissa said:


> why should they care what you think?
> and who cares about semi nudity, go to europe it isn't such a big deal and they have less problems with std's and teenage pregnancy.



Seems like Martin's off his meds again................

Also its hypocracy complaining about partial nudity when bragging on other forums about being a porn addict.


----------



## JW Frogen

Nothing wrong with gays being straight, eeeer ummm, open and honest.

I think Oscar Wild said it best: The importance of being ernest was that a woman was of no importance.


----------



## KittenKoder

AllieBaba said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> why should they care what you think?
> and who cares about semi nudity, go to europe it isn't such a big deal and they have less problems with std's and teenage pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aren't in Europe. And when it becomes a caricature of itself, it's no longer doing anything to help the cause.
Click to expand...


Actually, Luissa has a point here. Teenagers rebel, it's that simple, anything considered taboo is what they will latch onto. In this age the only taboo left is sex, and nudity is only taboo because people can't stop thinking about sex when they see a human body. Exposure to more nudity without sexuality will take that taboo away, or at least decrease it to a level where fewer teens would use it as a rebellion.

There is nothing wrong with the nudity, it's the provocative actions that promote sexuality.


----------



## caterpillar

I am morally opposed to same sex sexual activity in all forms and am proud of it.

Where is my parade?


----------



## caterpillar

KittenKoder said:


> Actually, Luissa has a point here. Teenagers rebel, it's that simple, anything considered taboo is what they will latch onto. In this age the only taboo left is sex, and nudity is only taboo because people can't stop thinking about sex when they see a human body. Exposure to more nudity without sexuality will take that taboo away, or at least decrease it to a level where fewer teens would use it as a rebellion.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the nudity, it's the provocative actions that promote sexuality.



Teenagers today are NOT rebelling, they are doing EXACTLY what the CEO's of big entertainment conglomerates want them to do.  Things which really threaten the "system" are strictly controlled by the entertainment brainwashers and the teachers in school.  The current crop of self-styled "open minded youth" are the most conformist, and mentally controlled, in modern history.  Gen Y is a brain washed cadre of buffoons.


----------



## paperview

caterpillar said:


> I am morally opposed to same sex sexual activity in all forms and am proud of it.
> 
> Where is my parade?


Strike up your band!


----------



## KittenKoder

caterpillar said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Luissa has a point here. Teenagers rebel, it's that simple, anything considered taboo is what they will latch onto. In this age the only taboo left is sex, and nudity is only taboo because people can't stop thinking about sex when they see a human body. Exposure to more nudity without sexuality will take that taboo away, or at least decrease it to a level where fewer teens would use it as a rebellion.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the nudity, it's the provocative actions that promote sexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teenagers today are NOT rebelling, they are doing EXACTLY what the CEO's of big entertainment conglomerates want them to do.  Things which really threaten the "system" are strictly controlled by the entertainment brainwashers and the teachers in school.  The current crop of self-styled "open minded youth" are the most conformist, and mentally controlled, in modern history.  Gen Y is a brain washed cadre of buffoons.
Click to expand...


Wow ... I suppose you think Sponge Bob Square Pants is gay?


----------



## KittenKoder

caterpillar said:


> I am morally opposed to same sex sexual activity in all forms and am proud of it.
> 
> Where is my parade?



You already have several, however there is no parade for my lifestyles, either of them. So suck it. 

Pride parade and festival is a hell of a lot more fun that Mardis Gras and Spring Break, and the lesbians don't get pissed off when I say no to any of their advances like straight men do.


----------



## eagleseven

caterpillar said:


> I am morally opposed to same sex sexual activity in all forms and am proud of it.
> 
> Where is my parade?



Right here...






Show your pride! Green stickers for all!


----------



## Si modo

KittenKoder said:


> caterpillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Luissa has a point here. Teenagers rebel, it's that simple, anything considered taboo is what they will latch onto. In this age the only taboo left is sex, and nudity is only taboo because people can't stop thinking about sex when they see a human body. Exposure to more nudity without sexuality will take that taboo away, or at least decrease it to a level where fewer teens would use it as a rebellion.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the nudity, it's the provocative actions that promote sexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teenagers today are NOT rebelling, they are doing EXACTLY what the CEO's of big entertainment conglomerates want them to do.  Things which really threaten the "system" are strictly controlled by the entertainment brainwashers and the teachers in school.  The current crop of self-styled "open minded youth" are the most conformist, and mentally controlled, in modern history.  Gen Y is a brain washed cadre of buffoons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow ... I suppose you think Sponge Bo.b Square Pants is gay?
Click to expand...

I thought it was the purple thing (man, what are they called?)?  The purple Teletubby (love Google).  That entertainment industry is indocrinating them young to turn into gays, eh?  It's all part of their plan, though.  Keep the entertainment demographic from procreating so that the corporate's market drops after a generation.  Makes perfect business sense, right? 

And look at some of the shows.  Turning our teens and young adults gay by actually showing gays as normal folks in society.  Who knows, maybe their market will shrink even faster if they hit the young adults and teens now.

*tongue firmly in cheek*


----------



## actsnoblemartin

I never bragged about anything.

we all have our personal demons, you just dont have the balls to admit what yours are.



Nevadamedic said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> why should they care what you think?
> and who cares about semi nudity, go to europe it isn't such a big deal and they have less problems with std's and teenage pregnancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like Martin's off his meds again................
> 
> Also its hypocracy complaining about partial nudity when bragging on other forums about being a porn addict.
Click to expand...


----------



## Father Time

Si modo said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caterpillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teenagers today are NOT rebelling, they are doing EXACTLY what the CEO's of big entertainment conglomerates want them to do.  Things which really threaten the "system" are strictly controlled by the entertainment brainwashers and the teachers in school.  The current crop of self-styled "open minded youth" are the most conformist, and mentally controlled, in modern history.  Gen Y is a brain washed cadre of buffoons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... I suppose you think Sponge Bo.b Square Pants is gay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it was the purple thing (man, what are they called?)?  The purple Teletubby (love Google).  That entertainment industry is indocrinating them young to turn into gays, eh?  It's all part of their plan, though.  Keep the entertainment demographic from procreating so that the corporate's market drops after a generation.  Makes perfect business sense, right?
> 
> And look at some of the shows.  Turning our teens and young adults gay by actually showing gays as normal folks in society.  Who knows, maybe their market will shrink even faster if they hit the young adults and teens now.
> 
> *tongue firmly in cheek*
Click to expand...


Both spongebob and the purple telletubby were accused of being gay although to be fair I think the guy who accused spongebob of being gay said it was satire or sarcasm or something.


----------



## Harry Dresden

52ndStreet said:


> What Homos do in their Homo parade, is just confirming what the mainstream population thinks about Homosexuals. That they are mentally ill individuals, acting out
> on a sexual perversion. Homosexuality must be criminalized. These, Homosexuals, and lesbians must be removed from the society. Many countries throughout the rest of the world has criminalized Homosexuality. These countries are wise enough to see this
> mentally deranged perversion for what it really is,* criminally insane offense, punishable by imprisonment, hanging, or mutilation, and or incineration.*



and this makes you a better person than the gay folks?.....you are criminally insane yourself.....


----------



## Toro

Gay Pride Parades are something of a farce IMHO.  If the gay community wishes to change people's opinions about homosexuality, parading around pretty much naked in an overtly and flamboyantly sexual manner isn't the way to do it.


----------



## KittenKoder

Toro said:


> Gay Pride Parades are something of a farce IMHO.  If the gay community wishes to change people's opinions about homosexuality, parading around pretty much naked in an overtly and flamboyantly sexual manner isn't the way to do it.



First, as said many times, Pride Parade and Festival is tame compared to many other events. Secondly, they don't need to change anyone's minds, it's a celebration of having already accomplished equality under the law (for the most part anyway).

Thinking that they want to change your mind is like thinking Independence Day is really to try to convince the rest of the world we need to be free of England.


----------



## Toro

KittenKoder said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay Pride Parades are something of a farce IMHO.  If the gay community wishes to change people's opinions about homosexuality, parading around pretty much naked in an overtly and flamboyantly sexual manner isn't the way to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, as said many times, Pride Parade and Festival is tame compared to many other events. Secondly, they don't need to change anyone's minds, it's a celebration of having already accomplished equality under the law (for the most part anyway).
> 
> Thinking that they want to change your mind is like thinking Independence Day is really to try to convince the rest of the world we need to be free of England.
Click to expand...


I get that it is a celebration but it is also political.  

Gay people are still discriminated against, and there are still laws which deny gay people rights, not to mention that gays are still liable to be beaten merely for who they are.  Changing attitudes is a process, and some of the behavior at parades hardens peoples attitudes against expanding rights for gays and lesbians.  A parade of scantily-clad female strippers would have hurt the women's movement, not helped it.  Its no different for the gay community.


----------



## KittenKoder

Toro said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay Pride Parades are something of a farce IMHO.  If the gay community wishes to change people's opinions about homosexuality, parading around pretty much naked in an overtly and flamboyantly sexual manner isn't the way to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, as said many times, Pride Parade and Festival is tame compared to many other events. Secondly, they don't need to change anyone's minds, it's a celebration of having already accomplished equality under the law (for the most part anyway).
> 
> Thinking that they want to change your mind is like thinking Independence Day is really to try to convince the rest of the world we need to be free of England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get that it is a celebration but it is also political.
> 
> Gay people are still discriminated against, and there are still laws which deny gay people rights, not to mention that gays are still liable to be beaten merely for who they are.  Changing attitudes is a process, and some of the behavior at parades hardens peoples attitudes against expanding rights for gays and lesbians.  A parade of scantily-clad female strippers would have hurt the women's movement, not helped it.  Its no different for the gay community.
Click to expand...


The booths at the fair can be political, but the parade itself is just a parade. Even then, why does it matter how they celebrate? If you knew the history a bit better you'd understand the costuming more to. As for the nudity, as I said, it's extremely tame compared to other parades and parties in the US. You can not have a celebration of any sort without some flare, or it's not a celebration.

Tell you what, get Spring Breakers to put on some clothes, Mardis Gras goers to as well, get rid of the Nude Bike Riders (those painted freaks are just sick, all that bouncing on a bike just for family charities, if they wanted to help their cause they'd wear clothing), etc. etc. etc..


----------



## Misty

Toro said:


> Gay Pride Parades are something of a farce IMHO.  If the gay community wishes to change people's opinions about homosexuality, parading around pretty much naked in an overtly and flamboyantly sexual manner isn't the way to do it.




They want to live that way. At least the people who participate in the parade. 

They want to be naked flamboyant and gay.  Openly.


----------



## Amanda

paperview said:


> indianaboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us exactly what you mean by "sexual displays."
> 
> If you were writing the law: what would the phrasing of that law look like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person who knowingly or intentionally engages in a display of sexuality commits Indecent Expression, a Felony.
> (a) As used in this section, a "display of sexuality" refers to any action between one or more persons that:
> (1) Is conducted with the intent to arouse one or more parties
> (2) Involves the exhibition of the uncovered genitals
> (3) Depicts the bodily positions of sexual conduct
> (4) Verbally or non-verbally expresses a certain sexual preference, desire, or fantasy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to answer my question.
> 
> Before we go further, one more question:
> 
> Do # 1, 2, 3 & 4 include an "and" or and "or" at the end of each sentence.
Click to expand...


I think all of them would need to be present or a lot of dancing would be illegal.


----------



## KittenKoder

If there was more nudity, perhaps people wouldn't think about it as sexual so much ... actually it's known they wouldn't, nudist colonies are the perfect example. If you think about sex when you see a nude person, there's something wrong with you not the nude person.


----------



## paperview

Amanda said:


> paperview said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indianaboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A person who knowingly or intentionally engages in a display of sexuality commits Indecent Expression, a Felony.
> (a) As used in this section, a "display of sexuality" refers to any action between one or more persons that:
> (1) Is conducted with the intent to arouse one or more parties
> (2) Involves the exhibition of the uncovered genitals
> (3) Depicts the bodily positions of sexual conduct
> (4) Verbally or non-verbally expresses a certain sexual preference, desire, or fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to answer my question.
> 
> Before we go further, one more question:
> 
> Do # 1, 2, 3 & 4 include an "and" or and "or" at the end of each sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think all of them would need to be present or a lot of dancing would be illegal.
Click to expand...

He's already said it was "or."  
Sealing the fact indianaboy's social gears roll in the shape of the Taliban.


----------



## Amanda

What a lot of gay pride parade supporters seem to willfully miss is that the "gay community" doesn't do itself any favors when they put on wanton public displays of behavior and dress that many in mainstream America find distasteful. 

I don't know of anyone personally that cares what gay people do in private. I'm sure there are some, but for the most part no 1 really cares. The problem is when it's in public. If you're anywhere near the parade route you're going to be exposed. It always makes the news and you know they show the "worst" they can find. The Mardi Gras argument fails because it's pretty easy to avoid New Orleans if you don't like Mardi Gras and I've never seen them show any Mardi Gras depravity on the news. People get upset because children are exposed to this stuff. Parents would like to have some say in how/when their children are exposed. Pride parades are, IMO, an attempt by the gay community to force others to acknowledge and accept homosexuality AS IT'S PRESENTED IN THE PARADE and that is where I think they are hurting themselves.

Homosexuality isn't, in my experience, anything like what you see in the parades. It's mostly decent people that just do things differently in bed. BFD. If that were the tact taken, if pride parades were normal looking/acting people, then I would understand what they are trying to do. Then the message would be: Look, we're just like you, there's nothing to fear about us. Instead the message is more like: DEAL WITH IT HONEY!!!!

1 approach will get you acceptance over time, the other alienates people that are potential allies.


And, tho I've said it before, before you consider responding with how homophobic I am, keep in mind I'm bi, so that dog just won't hunt.


----------



## Toro

KittenKoder said:


> The booths at the fair can be political, but the parade itself is just a parade. Even then, why does it matter how they celebrate? If you knew the history a bit better you'd understand the costuming more to. As for the nudity, as I said, it's extremely tame compared to other parades and parties in the US. You can not have a celebration of any sort without some flare, or it's not a celebration.
> 
> Tell you what, get Spring Breakers to put on some clothes, Mardis Gras goers to as well, get rid of the Nude Bike Riders (those painted freaks are just sick, all that bouncing on a bike just for family charities, if they wanted to help their cause they'd wear clothing), etc. etc. etc..



So Christmas is not a celebration because there aren't dancers in thongs in the annual Santa Claus parade?  Where are all the nearly nude Uncle Sams on the 4th of July?  Those are celebrations, near as I can tell.

Why does it matter how they celebrate?  Like I said, the parade is political, at least in part.  Mardi Gras is not.  Spring break is especially not.  When you pay homage to sex when making a political statement, people are going to react.  That is true of heterosexuality and it is especially true of homosexuality.  Not all publicity is good publicity.


----------



## hvacjones

Toro said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The booths at the fair can be political, but the parade itself is just a parade. Even then, why does it matter how they celebrate? If you knew the history a bit better you'd understand the costuming more to. As for the nudity, as I said, it's extremely tame compared to other parades and parties in the US. You can not have a celebration of any sort without some flare, or it's not a celebration.
> 
> Tell you what, get Spring Breakers to put on some clothes, Mardis Gras goers to as well, get rid of the Nude Bike Riders (those painted freaks are just sick, all that bouncing on a bike just for family charities, if they wanted to help their cause they'd wear clothing), etc. etc. etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Christmas is not a celebration because there aren't dancers in thongs in the annual Santa Claus parade?  Where are all the nearly nude Uncle Sams on the 4th of July?  Those are celebrations, near as I can tell.
> 
> Why does it matter how they celebrate?  Like I said, the parade is political, at least in part.  Mardi Gras is not.  Spring break is especially not.  When you pay homage to sex when making a political statement, people are going to react.  That is true of heterosexuality and it is especially true of homosexuality.  Not all publicity is good publicity.
Click to expand...





I must agree. I support gay rights on all levels(even marriage), but when I see these parades, it makes me wonder if I should change my position.


----------



## Toro

hvacjones said:


> I must agree. I support gay rights on all levels(even marriage), but when I see these parades, it makes me wonder if I should change my position.



I'm a big supporter of gay rights as well.  However, I think the parades go too far sometimes and hurts the gay community.


----------



## KittenKoder

Toro said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The booths at the fair can be political, but the parade itself is just a parade. Even then, why does it matter how they celebrate? If you knew the history a bit better you'd understand the costuming more to. As for the nudity, as I said, it's extremely tame compared to other parades and parties in the US. You can not have a celebration of any sort without some flare, or it's not a celebration.
> 
> Tell you what, get Spring Breakers to put on some clothes, Mardis Gras goers to as well, get rid of the Nude Bike Riders (those painted freaks are just sick, all that bouncing on a bike just for family charities, if they wanted to help their cause they'd wear clothing), etc. etc. etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Christmas is not a celebration because there aren't dancers in thongs in the annual Santa Claus parade?  Where are all the nearly nude Uncle Sams on the 4th of July?  Those are celebrations, near as I can tell.
> 
> Why does it matter how they celebrate?  Like I said, the parade is political, at least in part.  Mardi Gras is not.  Spring break is especially not.  When you pay homage to sex when making a political statement, people are going to react.  That is true of heterosexuality and it is especially true of homosexuality.  Not all publicity is good publicity.
Click to expand...


First, they don't? 

Secondly, what one person considers "outrageous" is not what another does. My prefered world, no condoms, viagra, sex of any sort and people would wear whatever they want. Dancing is lude, people holding hands is lude, nudity is just natural, and anyone that talks on their cellphone should be shot. Do you agree with all my views?


----------



## hvacjones

Toro said:


> hvacjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must agree. I support gay rights on all levels(even marriage), but when I see these parades, it makes me wonder if I should change my position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big supporter of gay rights as well.  However, I think the parades go too far sometimes and hurts the gay community.
Click to expand...




Exactly, doesn't seem like a smart way to become part of the mainstream.


----------



## KittenKoder

Since the Pride Parade moved from Capital Hill to downtown in Seattle, Capital Hill has been losing businesses left and right, the revenue is gone there because of no parade. Tell me, gay people are bad for the economy how? The only way I see them being bad is when we get rid of them.


----------



## Toro

KittenKoder said:


> Since the Pride Parade moved from Capital Hill to downtown in Seattle, Capital Hill has been losing businesses left and right, the revenue is gone there because of no parade. Tell me, gay people are bad for the economy how? The only way I see them being bad is when we get rid of them.



Who said gays and lesbians were bad for the economy?

Gay men are often great for the economy.  They tend to make more than the average person and have a lot of disposable income to spend.


----------



## KittenKoder

Toro said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the Pride Parade moved from Capital Hill to downtown in Seattle, Capital Hill has been losing businesses left and right, the revenue is gone there because of no parade. Tell me, gay people are bad for the economy how? The only way I see them being bad is when we get rid of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said gays and lesbians were bad for the economy?
> 
> Gay men are often great for the economy.  They tend to make more than the average person and have a lot of disposable income to spend.
Click to expand...


The parade attracts patrons, a *lot* of patrons, mostly straight people who want to see the pageantry. Take away the pageantry and these people who gather to see the parades wouldn't gather, they'd watch it on the news. It's the same reason they hadn't enforced the nudity laws for Mardis Gras until recently, and then they still enforce them very loosely (though in Seattle due to a racially charged incident when a white kid was beat to death they enforce it to the letter now). Since people get in trouble (stupidly) for such behavior all other times, this gives them a chance to be fun for once, and actually nice looking instead of the bland boring shit we see them wear every day. So they want to flaunt their costuming one weekend of the year, I am so close to taking a sniper rifle and taking out everyone wearing a "suit and tie" these days it's nice to have at least one weekend a year I get to see something that's not so clone like.


----------



## KittenKoder

Those against the parade, why not shut down Spring Break (where they have sex in the fucking streets in some places), and Mardis Gras, then you'll have grounds for complaining about Pride Parade. Otherwise you are just hypocrites.


----------



## hvacjones

KittenKoder said:


> Those against the parade, why not shut down Spring Break (where they have sex in the fucking streets in some places), and Mardis Gras, then you'll have grounds for complaining about Pride Parade. Otherwise you are just hypocrites.



I think many, like myself, don't think the parade should be shut down. I just think they are not helping their cause, if they are trying to become accepted in mainstream society. Just like flashing women are not accepted in mainstream society. ummm.....booobies


----------



## KittenKoder

hvacjones said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those against the parade, why not shut down Spring Break (where they have sex in the fucking streets in some places), and Mardis Gras, then you'll have grounds for complaining about Pride Parade. Otherwise you are just hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think many, like myself, don't think the parade should be shut down. I just think they are not helping their cause, if they are trying to become accepted in mainstream society. Just like flashing women are not accepted in mainstream society. ummm.....booobies
Click to expand...


They have been accepted for a very long time, catch up, the parade isn't about becoming accepted it's about celebrating, just like Mardis Gras, same thing just different people.


----------



## hvacjones

KittenKoder said:


> hvacjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those against the parade, why not shut down Spring Break (where they have sex in the fucking streets in some places), and Mardis Gras, then you'll have grounds for complaining about Pride Parade. Otherwise you are just hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think many, like myself, don't think the parade should be shut down. I just think they are not helping their cause, if they are trying to become accepted in mainstream society. Just like flashing women are not accepted in mainstream society. ummm.....booobies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They have been accepted for a very long time, catch up, the parade isn't about becoming accepted it's about celebrating, just like Mardis Gras, same thing just different people.
Click to expand...


If they were accepted, they wouldn' t be fighting for rights we all have. Rights that they should have, but shoot themselves in the foot every time someone sees footage of these parades. Also, I don' t think Mardi Gras is celebrating heterosexuality,(probably didn't spell that right). In fact, if you have ever seen a GGW video, they definatley aren't celebrating hetro. I am not saying its not their right to have these parades, just not in their best interest.


----------



## KittenKoder

hvacjones said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hvacjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think many, like myself, don't think the parade should be shut down. I just think they are not helping their cause, if they are trying to become accepted in mainstream society. Just like flashing women are not accepted in mainstream society. ummm.....booobies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have been accepted for a very long time, catch up, the parade isn't about becoming accepted it's about celebrating, just like Mardis Gras, same thing just different people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were accepted, they wouldn' t be fighting for rights we all have. Rights that they should have, but shoot themselves in the foot every time someone sees footage of these parades. Also, I don' t think Mardi Gras is celebrating heterosexuality,(probably didn't spell that right). In fact, if you have ever seen a GGW video, they definatley aren't celebrating hetro. I am not saying its not their right to have these parades, just not in their best interest.
Click to expand...


What rights? The only thing they are fighting for is equal marriage laws. Again, you are the one saying the parades are about rights, they are not, why can't you see that? If it was about rights it would be called Right Parade, not Pride Parade. Mardis Gras is a parade celebration from a long time ago, though today it's the most lude and perverted display of sexuality, nudity itself isn't sexual (unless you are a pervert). The irony here is that if you don't like it, you don't have to watch it, period. No one makes you watch it, no one forces you to be there, so how can it harm a non-existent cause anyway? All I see is that all those against the parade need to learn how to have fun instead of acting like clones.


----------



## KittenKoder

Oh, and I've been to Mardis Gras ... in New Orleans ... it's sick and disgusting.


----------



## hvacjones

KittenKoder said:


> hvacjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have been accepted for a very long time, catch up, the parade isn't about becoming accepted it's about celebrating, just like Mardis Gras, same thing just different people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they were accepted, they wouldn' t be fighting for rights we all have. Rights that they should have, but shoot themselves in the foot every time someone sees footage of these parades. Also, I don' t think Mardi Gras is celebrating heterosexuality,(probably didn't spell that right). In fact, if you have ever seen a GGW video, they definatley aren't celebrating hetro. I am not saying its not their right to have these parades, just not in their best interest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What rights? The only thing they are fighting for is equal marriage laws. Again, you are the one saying the parades are about rights, they are not, why can't you see that? If it was about rights it would be called Right Parade, not Pride Parade. Mardis Gras is a parade celebration from a long time ago, though today it's the most lude and perverted display of sexuality, nudity itself isn't sexual (unless you are a pervert). The irony here is that if you don't like it, you don't have to watch it, period. No one makes you watch it, no one forces you to be there, so how can it harm a non-existent cause anyway? All I see is that all those against the parade need to learn how to have fun instead of acting like clones.
Click to expand...


Well, if it has nothing to do about rights, then I stand corrected. I do know i see alot of discrimination where I live. Maybe it would be there regardless, though


----------



## KittenKoder

hvacjones said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hvacjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they were accepted, they wouldn' t be fighting for rights we all have. Rights that they should have, but shoot themselves in the foot every time someone sees footage of these parades. Also, I don' t think Mardi Gras is celebrating heterosexuality,(probably didn't spell that right). In fact, if you have ever seen a GGW video, they definatley aren't celebrating hetro. I am not saying its not their right to have these parades, just not in their best interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What rights? The only thing they are fighting for is equal marriage laws. Again, you are the one saying the parades are about rights, they are not, why can't you see that? If it was about rights it would be called Right Parade, not Pride Parade. Mardis Gras is a parade celebration from a long time ago, though today it's the most lude and perverted display of sexuality, nudity itself isn't sexual (unless you are a pervert). The irony here is that if you don't like it, you don't have to watch it, period. No one makes you watch it, no one forces you to be there, so how can it harm a non-existent cause anyway? All I see is that all those against the parade need to learn how to have fun instead of acting like clones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if it has nothing to do about rights, then I stand corrected. I do know i see alot of discrimination where I live. Maybe it would be there regardless, though
Click to expand...


There is in many places, and the organizations that fund the parade tend to be the same ones that fight for fair treatment in these areas. The festival is about the organizations, the booths and such there are often advertisements for support. Our parades have gotten drab, mostly bars and local businesses for floats, a couple were actually cool but most just rolling advertisements for businesses. I miss the pageantry that we use to have.

Anyhow, the organizations are the ones actually doing the work for their rights, the parade is really a celebration of what was accomplished with Stone Wall, thus the large amount of costuming involved.


----------



## hvacjones

KittenKoder said:


> hvacjones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> What rights? The only thing they are fighting for is equal marriage laws. Again, you are the one saying the parades are about rights, they are not, why can't you see that? If it was about rights it would be called Right Parade, not Pride Parade. Mardis Gras is a parade celebration from a long time ago, though today it's the most lude and perverted display of sexuality, nudity itself isn't sexual (unless you are a pervert). The irony here is that if you don't like it, you don't have to watch it, period. No one makes you watch it, no one forces you to be there, so how can it harm a non-existent cause anyway? All I see is that all those against the parade need to learn how to have fun instead of acting like clones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if it has nothing to do about rights, then I stand corrected. I do know i see alot of discrimination where I live. Maybe it would be there regardless, though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is in many places, and the organizations that fund the parade tend to be the same ones that fight for fair treatment in these areas. The festival is about the organizations, the booths and such there are often advertisements for support. Our parades have gotten drab, mostly bars and local businesses for floats, a couple were actually cool but most just rolling advertisements for businesses. I miss the pageantry that we use to have.
> 
> Anyhow, the organizations are the ones actually doing the work for their rights, the parade is really a celebration of what was accomplished with Stone Wall, thus the large amount of costuming involved.
Click to expand...



Well said!


----------



## Sky Dancer

Amanda said:


> What a lot of gay pride parade supporters seem to willfully miss is that the "gay community" doesn't do itself any favors when they put on wanton public displays of behavior and dress that many in mainstream America find distasteful.
> 
> I don't know of anyone personally that cares what gay people do in private. I'm sure there are some, but for the most part no 1 really cares. The problem is when it's in public. If you're anywhere near the parade route you're going to be exposed. It always makes the news and you know they show the "worst" they can find. The Mardi Gras argument fails because it's pretty easy to avoid New Orleans if you don't like Mardi Gras and I've never seen them show any Mardi Gras depravity on the news. People get upset because children are exposed to this stuff. Parents would like to have some say in how/when their children are exposed. Pride parades are, IMO, an attempt by the gay community to force others to acknowledge and accept homosexuality AS IT'S PRESENTED IN THE PARADE and that is where I think they are hurting themselves.
> 
> Homosexuality isn't, in my experience, anything like what you see in the parades. It's mostly decent people that just do things differently in bed. BFD. If that were the tact taken, if pride parades were normal looking/acting people, then I would understand what they are trying to do. Then the message would be: Look, we're just like you, there's nothing to fear about us. Instead the message is more like: DEAL WITH IT HONEY!!!!
> 
> 1 approach will get you acceptance over time, the other alienates people that are potential allies.
> 
> 
> And, tho I've said it before, before you consider responding with how homophobic I am, keep in mind I'm bi, so that dog just won't hunt.




You can be bi and still have internalized oppression (and homophobia) about your fluctuating interest in women.

Not sayin' you do.  Just sayin'..........

Would you put on a 'gay friendly' button for one day and wear it *all* day?    That was requested back in the seventies of NOW members and it is an illuminating experiment.


----------



## rdean

actsnoblemartin said:


> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?
> 
> Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of sex crazed fruits.
> 
> That is my commentary on the pride parade.
> 
> Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.
> 
> Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade



I suspect you may be a LSOS.

I live in Chicago and they have the Gay Parade right up the street and I usually go every year and watch for an hour or two.  The thing is huge and lasts for hours.  Their may be a couple of floats that has girls or boy dancing in speedos, but no more worse than going to the beach.

Actually, the beach is worse.  You have hetero deep tongue fishing right in front of little kids. 

Then you go the Mardi Gras and heteros are flashing boobs and performing sex acts right on the street.

Then, there are the "swingers" conventions all across the US with couples from every state and foreign countries taking over huge hotels and having orgies and "theme" balls.

Not to mention swingers clubs that are advertised all over the Internet.  Clubs in nearly every state with members from at least 35 other countries.

Now am I complaining?  Hardly.  If adults want to "play safe", it's up to them.  But the fake outrage when heteros are out there "bobbing for apples" and playing "poker" is just over the top. 

If you want to complain, find the swingers club nearest you and protest them.  There are probably way more swingers than gays.


----------



## Sky Dancer

rdean said:


> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?
> 
> Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of sex crazed fruits.
> 
> That is my commentary on the pride parade.
> 
> Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.
> 
> Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you may be a LSOS.
> 
> I live in Chicago and they have the Gay Parade right up the street and I usually go every year and watch for an hour or two.  The thing is huge and lasts for hours.  Their may be a couple of floats that has girls or boy dancing in speedos, but no more worse than going to the beach.
> 
> Actually, the beach is worse.  You have hetero deep tongue fishing right in front of little kids.
> 
> Then you go the Mardi Gras and heteros are flashing boobs and performing sex acts right on the street.
> 
> Then, there are the "swingers" conventions all across the US with couples from every state and foreign countries taking over huge hotels and having orgies and "theme" balls.
> 
> Not to mention swingers clubs that are advertised all over the Internet.  Clubs in nearly every state with members from at least 35 other countries.
> 
> Now am I complaining?  Hardly.  If adults want to "play safe", it's up to them.  But the fake outrage when heteros are out there "bobbing for apples" and playing "poker" is just over the top.
> 
> *If you want to complain, find the swingers club nearest you and protest them.  There are probably way more swingers than gays.*
Click to expand...


The swingers don't have parades they have 'parties'.


----------



## rdean

Sky Dancer said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actsnoblemartin said:
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who has participated in a gay pride parade I can tell you first hand that I dont understand the graphic sexual undertones to it. Since when does walking around half naked, displaying how worthy you are to f*** make you proud?
> 
> Its actually quite appalling, and I think the gay community better lose that aspect of itself, if it wants to be considered mainstream and not a bunch of sex crazed fruits.
> 
> That is my commentary on the pride parade.
> 
> Overall Its more about displaying your sexual prowess then stating your pride, and lets not forget capitalism. Since they allow a lot of vendors to sell food, merchandise and other items.
> 
> Im martin Barken and thats my commentary on the gay pride parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect you may be a LSOS.
> 
> I live in Chicago and they have the Gay Parade right up the street and I usually go every year and watch for an hour or two.  The thing is huge and lasts for hours.  Their may be a couple of floats that has girls or boy dancing in speedos, but no more worse than going to the beach.
> 
> Actually, the beach is worse.  You have hetero deep tongue fishing right in front of little kids.
> 
> Then you go the Mardi Gras and heteros are flashing boobs and performing sex acts right on the street.
> 
> Then, there are the "swingers" conventions all across the US with couples from every state and foreign countries taking over huge hotels and having orgies and "theme" balls.
> 
> Not to mention swingers clubs that are advertised all over the Internet.  Clubs in nearly every state with members from at least 35 other countries.
> 
> Now am I complaining?  Hardly.  If adults want to "play safe", it's up to them.  But the fake outrage when heteros are out there "bobbing for apples" and playing "poker" is just over the top.
> 
> *If you want to complain, find the swingers club nearest you and protest them.  There are probably way more swingers than gays.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The swingers don't have parades they have 'parties'.
Click to expand...


They are more in the closet than gays.  If you are going to "do it", don't be ashamed of it.


----------



## rdean

Whenever the right wants to "rant" about those "immoral" gays, just bring up all the right wingers belonging to "swing clubs".  They shut up faster than a pole cat slurpin' down  heavy cream.


----------



## mal

rdean said:


> Whenever the right wants to "rant" about those "immoral" gays, just bring up all the right wingers belonging to "swing clubs".  They shut up faster than a pole cat slurpin' down  heavy cream.



Could you point me to the Swinger Pride Parades?...

I must've Missed them.

The Swingers who are Demanding that there be Fundamental Change in the Laws Regarding Marriage?...

Swinger Teachers Asking their Kindergarten Students to Sign Pledge Cards to Supporting the Rights of Swingers?...

I'll be here.



peace...


----------



## rdean

tha malcontent said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever the right wants to "rant" about those "immoral" gays, just bring up all the right wingers belonging to "swing clubs".  They shut up faster than a pole cat slurpin' down  heavy cream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you point me to the Swinger Pride Parades?...
> 
> I must've Missed them.
> 
> The Swingers who are Demanding that there be Fundamental Change in the Laws Regarding Marriage?...
> 
> Swinger Teachers Asking their Kindergarten Students to Sign Pledge Cards to Supporting the Rights of Swingers?...
> 
> I'll be here.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Why would swingers want to change the marriage laws?  They already benefit.

Swingers parade - it's called the Mardi Gras.

Kindergarten studens sign pledge cards?  Link?


----------



## mal

rdean said:


> Why would swingers want to change the marriage laws?  They already benefit.



Please, don't be Willfully Ignorant as an Evasion.



rdean said:


> Swingers parade - it's called the Mardi Gras.



Wrong... Mardi Gras is MANY things, and it's not Exclusive.



rdean said:


> Kindergarten studens sign pledge cards?  Link?



You can't be Serious?...

Google it, I'm not your Personal Assistant.



peace...


----------

